# Turned on heat for the 1st time in 4 months boiler did not start



## Luckycharm (17 Sep 2010)

Not turned on the heat for 4 months at least and when I turned it on tonight. The boiler did not start there is a flashing light but does not seem to be working. Anyone know what I can do to try and get the boiler working again?


----------



## Guest110 (17 Sep 2010)

I turned mine off for a couple of months last year during the Summer and when I turned it back on it would not come on. I got someone out to take a look and it was just a blown fuse in the boiler !


----------



## peteb (18 Sep 2010)

Is it a gas boiler? Have you looked at the water pressure? It may be too low having not been on.


----------



## Luckycharm (18 Sep 2010)

Yes it is a gas boiler - an Ideal model S24 mini boiler. The power green light is flashing and nothing else is happening  - normally when I turn on the heat you can hear the boiler going on but nothing is happening- water pressure is low as well.


----------



## peteb (18 Sep 2010)

I know with mine when the pressure is low it wont start and i have to go up to the hotpress and turn a lever to until it gets up to 1.5 bar.  Then turn the boiler pilot light back on.


----------



## onq (18 Sep 2010)

Is there a smell of gas?

Perhaps the pilot light has gone out?

Get a certified plumber in to give it a service.

I assume the "rtfm" in post #3 means "read the _full_ manual".

ONQ.

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon  as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be  taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in  Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at  hand.


----------



## sustanon (18 Sep 2010)

onq said:


> I assume the "rtfm" in post #3 means "read the _full_ manual".



yeah, "full" that's right, sure  ... As a Mechanical Engineer working with complex machinery and equipment, this is always my first response.


----------



## onq (18 Sep 2010)

Yup, and the darned manual is nowhere to be found!



ONQ.


----------



## DGOBS (18 Sep 2010)

With low water on that boiler the pump should run, as it has only a water flow switch not a water pressure switch, so you should hear a hum

Is the green light 'on' or 'flashing'

Top up the water to 1 bar either way, make sure all your stats are turned up,
after a full summer off, at a guess, the pump is either stuck or a mv in the hotpress is stuck closed (money on the pump)

Everyone should turn their boiler on (gas and oil) every week or so, fo just a few minutes to avoid part seizing up (like pumps) as these tend to be all the callouts for this time of year (mostly pumps)

Always a good idea to schedule your yearly service to this time of year or even better late August where you may still get some summer discounts for servicing


----------



## Luckycharm (18 Sep 2010)

DGOBS said:


> With low water on that boiler the pump should run, as it has only a water flow switch not a water pressure switch, so you should hear a hum
> 
> Is the green light 'on' or 'flashing'
> 
> ...


 

Green light is flashing- there is no noise whatsoever coming from the boiler.


----------



## pjd104 (18 Sep 2010)

try checking the thermostat - it could be set to a higher temperature than the current room temperature.


----------



## DGOBS (19 Sep 2010)

Ok, so when flashing the following applies....

a short pulse every 4 secs, boiler in stand by (no call for heat from external controls)
1 sec on, one sec off, boiler is in demand and trying to fire
fast pulse (4 per sec) boiler in fault mode

which do you have?


----------



## you're gas (20 Sep 2010)

There is a common enough problem with the S24 which only occurs in Ireland (according to Ideal(UK) and their agent here).  The pressure switch goes faulty (hydraulic end, not the microswitch itself) and they can't explain why.  My own guess is that you have, what I have seen described here before as, a "semi-sealed system" i.e. it's a sealed system but incorrectly fed from the domestic storage tank in the attic.  The Boiler never runs at its design pressure (above 1 bar cold) and down the road this causes a problems.

If you've managed to get the system pressure above 1 bar, checked and proved the motorised valve, as DGOBS said and, the boiler still won't start get a Registered Gas installer in.


----------



## Luckycharm (20 Sep 2010)

Got the plumber in today - the fan had stopped working anyway all sorted now - tks for replies!


----------

